# Palm gauge or loose gauge BP cuffs?



## Kevinf (Jun 25, 2014)

For those of you using manual cuffs, does your service (or you) use the single tube palm gauge or double tube loose gauge cuffs? I've recently tried the palm gauge and it is 100% easier to work with especially with the trigger release instead of that little dial knob.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2014)

When I was I fire explorer we used the palm gauge one. Some fire departments that I run with still use them. 

My ambulance company uses the 2 tubes one. 

Once you get comfortable using them they are not hard to use at all. It's not hard at all to hold the gauge and steth with one hand while using your other hand to inflate and release air from the cuff.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just got the trigger palm gauge ones. So much easier to work with.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2014)

NJEMT95 said:


> Just got the trigger palm gauge ones. So much easier to work with.


I agree.  The only good thing about the traditional sphygmomanometer is that it's less expensive.


----------



## AVParamedic1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Trigger Palm is all we use in Victoria they may be a few ACO (Ambulance Community Officers) crews who still carry the older style ones but no paramedic or MICA paramedic crews do, nine times out of ten we will cheek the BP manually then with the MRX monitor as we can continually monitor the patients blood pressure.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 7, 2014)

As much as I like using the single tube palm sphyg, I can easily use the two tube version as well. The palm sphyg's are much easier to use though. My favorite was the NIBP button on the Propaq Encore that I very occasionally got to use.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2014)

All our regular cuffs are palm guages, but all our other sizes (infant, peds, and thigh cuffs) are separate guages. Not that bothered one of my medics earlier today with a pediatric patient. ..mostly because he had me hold the loose guage for him!


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 8, 2014)

We use palm gauge cuffs with a dual tube adult cuff extra.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2014)

We have a mix... although I don't care which one I use


----------



## NPO (Aug 1, 2014)

We use the two tube ones. I deal with it. I just clip the gauge to the shoulder straps usually. I prefer the single tube versions. Even if they have knob just not having the two tubes helps. The only issue is positioning them so the tubes don't bounce around against the stethescope. I wrapped my stethecope in 550 paracord and that has really helped with that. Once you get used to it it really doesn't cause any hinderance.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 1, 2014)

NPO said:


> We use the two tube ones. I deal with it. I just clip the gauge to the shoulder straps usually. I prefer the single tube versions. Even if they have knob just not having the two tubes helps. The only issue is positioning them so the tubes don't bounce around against the stethescope. I wrapped my stethecope in 550 paracord and that has really helped with that. Once you get used to it it really doesn't cause any hinderance.


Idk if you've seen our multiple bp cuff kits with all sizes. Those are all single hand ones


----------



## NPO (Aug 1, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Idk if you've seen our multiple bp cuff kits with all sizes. Those are all single hand ones


Yes but I only break it out on kids. Other wise I just use the adult on the bench. Don't feel like assembling a cuff each time lol


----------



## azbrewcrew (Aug 4, 2014)

I hit the NIBP button on the monitor. Way more accurate than the firemen who attempt to auscaltate a BP and come up with "120/70" on every patient even though it doesnt match up with how the patient presents. If the monitor seems way off then ill do a manual


----------



## avdrummerboy (Aug 6, 2014)

Our are all the two tube style, I've used both, I can use both, whichever one is available is the one that I'll use, I'm not that picky on scene, alls I ask is that the d*** thing works, that's the hard part to find haha


----------



## Kevinf (Aug 6, 2014)

One issue I've noticed with the dual tubes is that some of our providers only rotate the knob slightly and then squeeze the bladder with all their might to get it deflated. This frequently has the effect of getting the ball bearing jammed into the air release valve and you've got to disassemble the pump to get it unstuck with a paper clip.

I'm bringing my own cuffs to work now because I'm tired of fooling with the provided ones.


----------



## samiam (Aug 10, 2014)

I just clip the gauge on the little strap on the cuff that it was made to be clipped on. Dont have to hold the gauge at all.


----------



## NPO (Sep 2, 2014)

samiam said:


> I just clip the gauge on the little strap on the cuff that it was made to be clipped on. Dont have to hold the gauge at all.


I do that too. Sometimes the flap covers it on smaller patients though.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

I like the Tyco handheld unit, lifetime warranty, ease of use and the gauge is so easy to work when you have it in your hand.


----------

